# أرجو مساعدتي



## مهندسه مينو (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسه جديده واريد تقرير عن انواع حديد الزهر فأرجو ان تساعدوني في ذلك .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hussam yusuf (11 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا وناوى ان شاء الله التحق بمجال التفتيش الهندسي وارجو من لديه كتاب
Welding Licensing Exam Study Guide
ان يرفعه ف المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (18 أبريل 2009)

اليك عذا الرايط عن الحديد http://olom.info/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=46;t=28438
http://olom.info/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=46;t=28438
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%AF_%D8%B2%D9%87%D8%B1


----------



## ميرو الكنج (22 أبريل 2009)

*أنواع الحديد الزهر وطرق لحامه*

أنواع الحديد الزهر وطرق لحامة
شكرا


----------

